# Decoy Dog action with Tony Tebbe and his dog Gunner......



## El Gato Loco (Jan 15, 2010)

This dog does some amazing work. Check him out...I get to go hunting with them next month. Really looking forward to it!


----------



## jeffrey22 (Feb 5, 2010)

that is about one of the crazest things that I have ever saw


----------



## Tony Tebbe (Feb 4, 2010)

That's my "Blair Witch Project" film.














I was so focussed on getting my client his triple, that the video came second (the way it should be when guiding). Video turned out like crap, but the end result was well worth it. His first triple!

Tony


----------



## wilded (Feb 10, 2010)

Coyote dogs are amazing. What the Doggin Coyotes video series and it is something how coyotes will chase the dog back to the hunter. I can tell you Tony has put a lot of work into that dog.


----------



## tjc1230 (Mar 3, 2010)

Now that is the way to hunt yotes. Nice job.


----------



## Tanka (Mar 7, 2010)

Awesome and amazing!

I used to train retrievers and that can get intense at times, but I can't imagine the kind of work and time that goes into training a decoy-dog. I wouldn't know where to start. My hat is off to Tony.

Do you use captive coyotes to train?


----------



## Tony Tebbe (Feb 4, 2010)

Thank you sir.

I don't use any captive animals in the training. All my pups are exposed to coyotes at an early age, as I'm constantly bringing dead coyotes back home to skin. The real training actually starts out on jackrabbits with a 22 rimfire and progresses up from there to coyotes on callling stands. It takes alot of time and alot of coyotes. My 1 yr old dog, Gunner, has been on 267 coyotes (counting the 11 from this weekend).

I've never seen any of the dogging videos on the market, but hope to get a copy sometime. I've been winging it on my own and what I've read. From there, I've been tweeking to what works for me. I am actually working on an instructional video on how I use and train dogs for decoying.

Thanks...Tony


----------



## mesa sky photography (Feb 27, 2010)

Tony! That is awesome! I have never seen anything like that before. Awesome!


----------



## Tony Tebbe (Feb 4, 2010)

Thanks guys.

Gunner is Blackmouth Cur/Catahoula cross. I also run Mountain Cur, Jagd/Cur cross, and Ridgeback/Catahoula cross.

Tony


----------

